# information on schools Fuengirola



## sianev (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi my first post as ive just been doing a lot of reading. My name is Sian. For eight years my partner and I have run a successful restaurant in UK. Last year we seriously considered moving to Spain with our children age 2 and 12. We've done all the research, my partner and I have worked hard all our lives so are not silly enough not to know we will have to work hard in Spain. Its not the work or the move that worries me, the reason I canceled our move last year was because I am afraid of moving my 12 year old son from his school to a Spanish school. Please can you advise me on the schools in fuengirola for both my children. We plan to move this year August.
Thank you for any information


----------



## Victoria R. (May 26, 2014)

Hello Sian! 
I haven't got any answers for you, but me and hubby have the same "worry" about the children and Spanish school... We are planning to move to Fuengirola or at least in that area, maybe in a year or two. There are some international schools around the area, but they are expensive. You are moving so soon! Exiting! Please let us know how you're getting on. 
Best of luck! / Victoria


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Your 12 yo would be better off in an international school (English language and English curriculum) - there are a few in the Fuengirola/Benalmadena area. Your younger child will do fine in a state school. The younger they are, the better and quicker they seem to pick up the language, altho they give out a lot of homework and you will need to be able to help!!!!!!!!! On a negative note, do be careful about ploughing too much money into a restaurant. Hard work only pays off if you have the customers in the first place and can charge the right amount to cover overheads, but still remain competitive and offer something different .Fish Alley in Fuengirola is "the" place for eating out - but costly! Make sure you do a few fact finding trips before you make your decision.

Jo xxx


----------



## Susib (Jul 27, 2014)

sianev said:


> Hi my first post as ive just been doing a lot of reading. My name is Sian. For eight years my partner and I have run a successful restaurant in UK. Last year we seriously considered moving to Spain with our children age 2 and 12. We've done all the research, my partner and I have worked hard all our lives so are not silly enough not to know we will have to work hard in Spain. Its not the work or the move that worries me, the reason I canceled our move last year was because I am afraid of moving my 12 year old son from his school to a Spanish school. Please can you advise me on the schools in fuengirola for both my children. We plan to move this year August.
> Thank you for any information


Hi 
I was just wondering if you ever made the move to fuengirola and if so how did your son settle?
Just that i am in the same situation with a 12 year old son and moving out same area early 2015.
Thanks 
susi


----------

